# Browns Country RR Planning Stage



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Now That I am moved into my new home and spring is here I am working on a new layout plan. I would like to have two rail lines so that I can run two trains at the same time independently. Outer track as a simple oval and inside as a dog bone so that both trains can park on either side of my station. I also would like to incorporate a small rail yard with a storage shed for my engines to park in. 

I am looking for ways to bring my inside track too the outside of both loops. Below is what I came up with but the outer track will have to be raised to get over the siding. Has anyone done this type of layout? Or even have pictures of track plans that would resemble this at all?


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice plan, looks much bigger than your old setup.

Fred


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about industry? There don't seem to be any sidings. Other than that it is a great looking plan.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the diameters of your curves?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 10ft curves and flex track so I can make what ever turn I want. I do want to stay above 8ft curves. I did consider a 30degree crossing instead of going under or over the outer line but no sure if it can be done.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

My suggestion would be a crossing. If you do a raised bed for the outer loop then it will be hard to see the inner loop without being in the middle of the loop. Plus if your trying to have the track flow with the scenery, then you are going to have to have a large area between the inner and outer loop to get your contours in. I saw that Sunset Valley makes some premade crossovers. 

I would also concur with a siding or two to have an few industries so you "have something to do" while running trains.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 12, 2008)

I would add another crossover from the inner loop to the outer loop. As it is, you can only get from the inner loop to the outer loop running in one direction.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve, I think what appears to be a cross over is just a diamond to get the inner loop train to the yard storage shed. I agree that it ought to be a crossover, one in each direction, or a scissors for space savings. Then once the train is on the outer track it can use the switch to the lower left to get to the shed. You would have to add a switch to the shed line as well.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is a good site to go to, near the bottom of the main page is the large scale section, there are a few hundred plans avalible and I am sure that a two track main line is somewhere in there.
--JJWtrainman 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Nutz-n-Bolts, 
that is not a crossover, but a crossing! his discussion is not about switches but rather how to get the inner oval's spur to the storage shed across the mainline of the outer oval.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is another solution I came up with using one track.


----------



## FRedner (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd keep the 2 loop design, but make a way to go between the 2 loops. You could build it in stages one loop at a time and then add in crossovers... but make it so you can go between loops without reversing. 

Greg


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Navy Tech 
Looking at your diagram there is no way for the train to get out of the center dogbone once it is in unless it backs out. Why not have 2 tracks emerge from your train shed and join the same track to the mainline and that would eliminate your planned crossing X track. Then from there the trains continue on where one can enter the inner loop at the crossover you have planned and another can stay on the outer loop. To escape the inner dogbone you could put another crossover at the southeast corner. As for an industry with the crossing track gone it looks like you would have room up by the shed for a siding or 2. When your engines wanted to go home you could put in another turnout in the north east section of the diagram that would go into the train shed and link with one of your storage tracks. That way there would be no backing up. 
Todd


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

OOps I forgot to mention the improvements I suggested was for your first diagram not the second.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just add a double crossover in the first plan and that makes it so trains going either direction or same direction can cross back and forth between the two track. Eliminate the first single cross over and insert double crossover there, add switch to to engine track to make the 2nd track to the shed. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 26 Mar 2011 09:01 AM 
I would just add a double crossover in the first plan and that makes it so trains going either direction or same direction can cross back and forth between the two track. Eliminate the first single cross over and insert double crossover there, add switch to to engine track to make the 2nd track to the shed. Later RJD 
If you choose the first layout I agree with RJ and add a double slip cross over switch. I had a LGB doule slip on my first layout and played with it for hours.

If you choose the second layout I would put a line on the outside so that the train shed is inbetween the two main lines. The I would follow the patern on the rest of the plan as a double mail line. I think doule main lines are great when trains pass each other going different directions.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the LGB double slip switches which I used on a 18 foot by 6 foot indoor temporary setup. I am positive that it is basically an LGB R1 curve. So if he is planning 10 foot diameter curves he may not be able to use it.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Is there is anywhere I can get track plans for G Scale to help me decide what too do. I have a layout area 16ft by 40ft and seem to have a hard time figuring out what I can do the the space that I have. I have two 10ft diameter circles about 200ft of flex track and 100ft of straight . a left and right switch


----------

